# Swordfish gear??



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

I am planning on getting out and try to catch a swordfish this year. I have never done this but not scared to try. My main question is i see most folks fishing for them with 50 wides but i don't own any. I have plenty of good 6/0's would they be sufficient to fish with?? also what size line should i use? 30-40-50???? Remember i am totally green at this type fishing so don't be too hard on me.. Also any good place to start drifting out of Destin???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You _can_ use 6/0s, but I wouldn't. That being said, the average gulf Sword is around 80-100lbs and certainly can be taken with a 6/0. The problem occurs when you hook a 200+lb fish. If it were me and I couldn't get a hand on some heavier gear, I'd spool those 6/0s with about 600yds of 65lb braided line and top them off with 50lb mono. To that you can add a wind-on leader or just a longer trace leader.

Are you in the OB area or further East? If fishing out of OB, let me know before your trip and I'll let you borrow a pair of 50s


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have caught them on a 6/0 with 60lb mono. I also use the cheap glow sticks. Probably not ideal but it works.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember to use light drag for swordfish of the hook can easily be torn out. A 6/0 would not be the reel of choice because the drag is not that smooth but it will definitely hold enough line.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Spend the money and get a high capacity reel with a big drag say a 50 wide. And I can't disagree more on light drag , yes sword mouths are soft but don't rip anymore then other fish.in fact I have found when the hook sets it stays put. I go with 20-22# at strike and help set the hook with the boat, if the fight goes past an hour I push the drag up to 25# and if it goes another hour she sees 30# till it's over . Granted I use 70's and 80's reels with 80# line , but my theory is the reason it " RIPS" out is cause the hook never set. I have put my theory to the test now and will never go light on swords again . JMO.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also use heavier drag settings. I fish with them rather light while drifting, say 6-8lbs or so, but once the fish is hooked and the fight starts we go to 15lbs right away and bump it up every half hour or as needed. I have zero fear in putting 30+lbs on a sword. We fought a big daytimer in July that would've pushed 400lbs and fought her with nearly 40lbs of drag for 2 1/2 hours. From what I've learned, the key to a good hook set on swords is in rigging and hook style. I've tweaked and tuned for a while now and haven't pulled the hook on a sword in almost five years. Might just be lucky though


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

recess said:


> And I can't disagree more on light drag , yes sword mouths are soft but don't rip anymore then other fish.in fact I have found when the hook sets it stays put. I go with 20-22# at strike and help set the hook with the boat, if the fight goes past an hour I push the drag up to 25# and if it goes another hour she sees 30# till it's over . Granted I use 70's and 80's reels with 80# line , but my theory is the reason it " RIPS" out is cause the hook never set. I have put my theory to the test now and will never go light on swords again . JMO.


Agreed. I don't know where this widespread "soft mouth, light drag" ideology got spread. While we have pulled our share of hooks on daytime swords, it is most often because the fish was snagged. Swords appear to be one of the only billfish that actively use their bills to incapacitate their prey; whereas blues, sails just eat and swallow. The bill is there, but they don't use it to whack so much as a sword does. Consequently, especially with our daytime swords, we have had many of them snagged or billwrapped. When that fish jumps, if I can see the hook is in the mouth, presumably in good jaw bone, I don't hesitate to go as heavy on the drag as my angler can stand. I'll go light while drifting, but once that baby is hooked, I'm pouring it on him.

Back to the original question, I like tiagra 80s with 80# braid on J&M Custom 5'2" bent butt stand up rods. Sick combo. 27# at strike


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Woody, LOL you suck. Climb back into the hole you came from. 

Havent seen any Woody Hate mail on here in a while so I figured I'd start it up. You're welcome. 

Back to the second most important subject at hand, 50wide tiagras are more than enough as long as you have plenty of backing on them. If you're going to spend the money to put braid on a 6/0 don't, use that money and get a decent outfit. 50 wide and I second the J&M 5-2 rods they are my favorite as well. 

Just curious, what kind of boat are you going out on to the sword grounds ?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Agreed. I don't know where this widespread "soft mouth, light drag" ideology got spread. While we have pulled our share of hooks on daytime swords, it is most often because the fish was snagged. Swords appear to be one of the only billfish that actively use their bills to incapacitate their prey; whereas blues, sails just eat and swallow. The bill is there, but they don't use it to whack so much as a sword does. Consequently, especially with our daytime swords, we have had many of them snagged or billwrapped. When that fish jumps, if I can see the hook is in the mouth, presumably in good jaw bone, I don't hesitate to go as heavy on the drag as my angler can stand. I'll go light while drifting, but once that baby is hooked, I'm pouring it on him.
> 
> Back to the original question, I like tiagra 80s with 80# braid on J&M Custom 5'2" bent butt stand up rods. Sick combo. 27# at strike


 Woody I could not agree more except we use Penn's but I guess tiagra's will do:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

purple haze said:


> Woody I could not agree more except we use Penn's but I guess tiagra's will do:thumbup:


We started using the Penn VSX 16 and 30s for our bread and butter tuna fishing (not February, March, or fall fishing). They have a high retrieve ratio similar to the torsa, but at a fraction of the price tag. My only real complaint is the drag curve and clicker (EXTREMELY quiet). As far as function though, I can't complain. But I digress. No need to start a penn versus Shimano thread


----------

